# Boamaster 8 Foot Cage



## mdmtmm (Nov 5, 2007)

Has anyone here had any experience with the Boamaster cages? I was looking into the 8'x3'x30" model for my one. I'm sure there is plenty of room for just one in there. But do you think it would be enough for two? It would of course need to be a female since I have a male now right? Thanks!


----------



## Behemoth (Nov 14, 2007)

Dude all i know is boamaster cages are AWESOME. Really good priced too considering the other competitors. As soon as i have enough money i know I'm getting one.


----------

